# My IG poultry page



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey guys I would greatly appreciate it if y'all would go follow my poultry page that I just started. Thanks y'all!

Poultry_and_things



Keeper of Bantam Buff Brahmas, Buff orpingtons, Rhode Island Reds, Blue Silkies, and a Silver laced cochin.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you know how to make a link? That would make it easier to find? See the paper clip in the task bar? Copy the link location of your site and paste it there. 

And if I confused you, let us know. I'm not the best in the world for explaining things.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I have the mobile version if that makes a difference


Keeper of Bantam Buff Brahmas, Buff orpingtons, Rhode Island Reds, Blue Silkies, and a Silver laced cochin.


----------

